# one more post on bubbabucks booner



## Jim Thompson (Mar 28, 2007)

Folks I could not help making another thread on this awesome buck.  I was at Gary's house last week and saw it on his wall with a couple of FINE GA deer and they looked tiny comparatively.

Congrats again Gary and thanks to the ol bossman himself, Woody, for a GREAT taxidermy job.


----------



## pnome (Mar 28, 2007)

Tell me he's got more than just that little picture hanger holding that head and massive rack up on his wall!


----------



## Darcy (Mar 28, 2007)

what a beast!


----------



## bubbabuck (Mar 28, 2007)

pnome said:


> Tell me he's got more than just that little picture hanger holding that head and massive rack up on his wall!



Thats a 50lb hanger !!.......OK....now I'm nervous !!!


----------



## bubbabuck (Mar 28, 2007)

C'mone Illinois !!!


----------



## Hoss (Mar 28, 2007)

What a buck.  What more can you say.

Hoss


----------



## 200+ (Mar 28, 2007)

That is one massive buck and an outstanding job on the re-creation. High tens to you bubbabuck


----------



## leo (Mar 29, 2007)

*Congrats again Bubbabuck and Woody*

Fine looking place for it too


----------



## gadeerwoman (Mar 29, 2007)

Now that's a good looking wall. I keep having to tell a co-worker there is no such thing as 'too many deer mounts' but they just don't believe me. Some fine Ga bucks there and not a bad mounting job by Woodrow either.


----------



## Michael Lee (Mar 29, 2007)

That'll work!!!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Mar 29, 2007)

bubbabuck said:


> Thats a 50lb hanger !!.......OK....now I'm nervous !!!



I bet he went home and duct taped it to the wall  He is not nearly as nervous now as he was when I was riding around with the rack showing it off


----------



## DSGB (Mar 29, 2007)

Nothing wrong with showing off a booner, unless it's someone else's booner.   J/K
Beautiful mount, Bubba!


----------



## bubbabuck (Apr 1, 2007)

Thanks Folks !!!......Gots to love them Illinois corn fields !!!


----------



## huntfish (Apr 4, 2007)

Baiter!!!1  

Just joking.  Great buck!


----------



## SELFBOW (Apr 4, 2007)

free bump. nice one!


----------



## bclark71 (Apr 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## bubbabuck (Apr 6, 2007)

huntfish said:


> Baiter!!!1
> 
> Just joking.  Great buck!







Love that yellow CORN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 6, 2007)

corn is prolly your best friend


----------



## westcobbdog (Apr 6, 2007)

what a monster!


----------



## bubbabuck (Apr 9, 2007)

I have seen CORN....................and it is GOOD !!


----------



## Gadget (Apr 9, 2007)

a tremendous buck for sure, they grow em big out west!


----------



## Dub (Apr 15, 2007)

bubbabuck said:


> Thanks Folks !!!......Gots to love them Illinois corn fields !!!



That and the limited harvest, great soil, etc.  The place is magical, no doubt. 

That is simply a brute of a buck.  Outstanding buck and an awesome mount.  Looks like he's ready to fight right now.


----------



## Madsnooker (Apr 24, 2007)

Awesome deer for sure!!!


----------

